# HP Compaq Presario f500 start failure



## The Beatch (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, people.

I have a HP compaq presario F500 with Vista home basic.
3 months out of warranty it decides not to start back up. When i turn on the laptop, it powers up, the dvd rom initiates then the laptop powers down for 10 seconds then keeps doing the same seqence over and over till I kill the power to the laptop. The screen stays blank and the hdd doesn't initiate either, so it has to be the motherboard/bios??? I did some reserch and hp said that the bios didn't keep the m/board cool enough on this model and i need to d/load flash to a new updated bios. I can't get into the bios to even change anything  Is there any other way of booting it to see if the m/board is fried and/or flashing bios to get it going?? I so don't want to fork out for another laptop!

Cheers for any help.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

First things first, remove as much dust and obstructions from fan/vent holes and the access panel on the underside.
Then, plonk it on a *hard flat surface.*
Try to start her up.
You should be able to get into BIOS with either F1 F2 or the del key. (tap at startup)


----------



## The Beatch (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply,

I tried that and still nothing.

Cheers.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it hot to the touch? This sounds as though you will need to tak eit for professional repair. Its either badly overheating (try blasting it with a house fan) or the power convertor/battery are fried.


----------



## The Beatch (Nov 11, 2008)

Nah, its still cold to touch. Just won't respond to anything  i blew the fan + insides out with a fan too.


----------



## ulktz (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey i am having the same problem with my compaq presario f500, it's been acting up a lot recently, like freezing and having to be restarted to continue using, and now it just refuses to start up, usually it just powers up, all the lights turn on, except theres no power to the mouse or usb or screen, then it will do nothing for 10 seconds, turn itself off, and do turn back on doing the same thing again.

sometimes it will load to where it trys to load windows vista, the bar loads then freezes...


Can somone please help me out!


----------



## The Beatch (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ulktz, sounds like the same problem  
I now read (after searching through the Net) that the mother boards on the F500 are prone to over-heating and then fry themselves. There is a flash bios fix download from the compaq website. If anyone can confirm, that would be great... since I'm just a printer not an IT Guru. Have a look, you might be able to salvage your laptop.
As for me, if someone could sell me a F500 motherboard for under the price of the WHOLE laptop, that would be awesome 

Cheers.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

How much have you been quoted? Heres one for just over £100.


----------



## ulktz (Jan 17, 2009)

The Beatch said:


> Hi Ulktz, sounds like the same problem
> I now read (after searching through the Net) that the mother boards on the F500 are prone to over-heating and then fry themselves. There is a flash bios fix download from the compaq website. If anyone can confirm, that would be great... since I'm just a printer not an IT Guru. Have a look, you might be able to salvage your laptop.
> As for me, if someone could sell me a F500 motherboard for under the price of the WHOLE laptop, that would be awesome
> 
> Cheers.


Hey there, i downloaded that flash bios fix but it didnt change anything. a friend of mine had a look at my laptop and found out that if he pressed down hard on a certain part of the keyboard, it would turn on and work fairly well, and if it froze then pushing down would fix it temporarly.

I think the problem with mine is some internal hardware problem, not sure at the moment though, going to try get it fixed some time this week


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Could be the processor itself, Microsoft had a similar issue with the Xbox 360, commonly known as the Red Ring Of Death.
After a while (due to manufacturing flaws, bad design or heat) the Ball Grid Array (BGA) that sits under the CPU for connection to it can become detatched in places (the CPU is only held down with solder) from overheating.
Best bet its to contact a registered and qualified repairman to check it over and, if possible, repair it.
Another option would be to flog it for parts and buy a new one.


----------



## stampede187 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep.... same issue here, on my F560EM. Unfortunately, pressing on the keyboard does nothing - stays a black screen, fans and dvddrive are whirring as normal, but screen is black, no clicking of the PSU and no BIOS.

Also the same is that the power button light stays on for around 10-15 secs, and then reboots again, and again, anad again.

Something extra though, is that my wireless stopped working about 3 weeks ago, and so I simply started using a USB wireless seen as my laptop is 3 months out of warranty.

HERE IS THE INTERESTING BIT!!!! I looked up about the wireless issue to find out that HP Compaq have a known wireless/motherboard issue on certain F500 laptops and have even repaired some OUT of warranty due to this. I am going to contact them and explain my situation...... I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## gjpjtj (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a link:http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01480071&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3441671


----------



## jibur (Mar 31, 2009)

I had the same problem; I press the power button and all the little lights come on but the screen is just black, then i can hear the fan come on for about three seconds, and in a couple of minutes the lights blink off and turn back on. It kepts doing this over and over again. I found out that this problem is with power supply ,which prevents me from using my computer. I also found out that, if you contact hp most people can get this repaired for free. I'm about to contact hp and see if they will fixed my laptop, but shame on hp for creating a laptop that selfdestructs on itself :4-thatsba lol


----------



## Cyrelia (Feb 2, 2010)

Stress do you really think smashing your pc around on **** is really going to do anything for it? are you really that much of a dumbass? like srsly. think before you tell someone to do the wrong thing.


----------



## stampede187 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just an update on what happened for my F560EM. They did indeed take my laptop and repair it with no charge due to a known issue...... twice!


----------



## Jsmith.SocWare (May 26, 2010)

I had the same problem. I just put in some better memory and now it starts perfectly.:1angel:


----------



## toreto_sz (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi,form Bulgaria, i have the same problems with my presario f500 (558us)
befor a 3 mounth ago i lose my Wi-fi and from week not start normaly.So far i find way to start it so if start it i use him and if i wont to shut it down i put him in hibyrnitate and after that start allways.


----------



## skyman1102 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just ran into the same issue with F500. Contacted HP - said it was out of the 24 month warranty. They will Fix it for $259.00. Otherwise you are SOL they told me.


----------



## saj420 (Aug 19, 2010)

hey, i have a same issue with my compaq f700 (f730us). would you happend to know where i would get a motherboard for a good price. also if you anyone knows if HP is still fixing this problem for free.


----------



## The Beatch (Nov 11, 2008)

Well after everything, I just bought a new motherboard from some asian site, and found a pdf on how to take your f500 apart and fixed it myself. F%#%^king HP can kiss my ***. Not very helpfull and they know they have the problem. After replacing the M/board I downloaded the patch and noticed the fans did speed up...so dunno if thats all the patch does. My wireless has now died too lol. Gave it to my 8 year old and went and got me a desktop pc


----------



## KO80 (Feb 22, 2011)

This thread has a link to how to disassemble the unit: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/compaq-presario-f500-wont-boot-help-please-300386-2.html


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Compaq Presario F500 service manual http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...support/SupportManual/c01095493/c01095493.pdf


----------



## KO80 (Feb 22, 2011)

joeten said:


> Compaq Presario F500 service manual http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...support/SupportManual/c01095493/c01095493.pdf


 Say's "we're sorry, the page could not be found." :sigh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is another link
http://tim.id.au/laptops/hp/hp g6000 compaq presario f500.pdf

If you are still having problems and would like help, please start your own thread with the pertinent information.

~GZ


----------

